# Tot in de puntjes afgewerkt



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Hoe zou men '*Tot in de puntjes afgewerkt*' kunnen vertalen naar het Engels?

De volledige zin is : 
Deze tot in de puntjes afgewerkte woning werd gebouwd met oog voor kwaliteit en alleen de beste materialen werden gekozen! Deze tot in de puntjes afgewerkte woning werd gebouwd met oog voor kwaliteit en alleen de beste materialen werden gekozen!

Ik zoek dus de overeenstemmende uitdrukking indien deze bestaat. Ik dacht aan iets in de trant van 'neatly finished' maar ik weet niet of dit echt correct Engels is en misschien bestaat er wel een betere uitdrukking?


----------



## Lopes

Ik zou het even - met uitleg - in het Engelse forum vragen als ik jou was


----------



## Suehil

You could try 'immaculately finished'


----------



## ViktorS

Down to the smallest detail. Lijkt me wel ok .


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

ViktorS said:


> Down to the smallest detail. Lijkt me wel ok .



Ja idd, lijkt me ook 

Thx!


----------



## Kabouterke

Fully detailed?


----------



## marinus

Volgens mijn Van Dale Ned-Engels kan het zijn: 'up to the nines', en dit zag ik bevestigd bij het googelen. 
Voorbeeld: "an English manor house that's been done up to the nines".


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

To the nines wordt blijkbaar het meest gebruikt bij iemand die zich piekfijn uitdost.
Maar het zou blijkbaar ook wel mogen gebruikt worden voor andere zaken die 'piekfijn' zijn afgewerkt.

Bedankt voor de tip! Had de uitdrukking nog niet gehoord.


----------

